# YS624 carb question



## giovanni1 (Oct 4, 2020)

Hello all,

I recently inherited this snowblower. Was running very rough so I decided to clean out the carb. It has the Mikuni 7KN00 carb in it.

So far, I cant find any online instructions for a good cleaning. I have taken it apart. Just want to make sure of a few things.

The main jet screw- I see 2 small holes on the sides, they are open and clear, but dose the centre of the jet have an opening along the entire length from top to bottom? I cant seem to get wire through.

Are there any other small openings I should be concerned with?

Thanks for any help!


----------

